# Split Fingernail that won't heal...



## J-Katt (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure if this is where I should post this, but my fingernail on my left thumb is split vertically and it won't grow out or heal. Any ideas what I can do? I tried putting clear coat on it, but it just peels on and eventually the edge will catch on something and then split some more. I also tried filing it down, but that didn't work either.

Thanks for any help or advise you can give me.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd probably go see my doctor if I were you


----------



## Ozee (Feb 18, 2009)

It may be unattractive for a while but try wearing a bandaid or surgical tape over it for it can't catch on anything.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 18, 2009)

I find that both water, nail polish and remover all make my nails split and crack.

I agree with Ozee - try to keep it bandaged and dry. Keep trimming it until it grows out.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 18, 2009)

I second Carolyn, you can also try applying a drop of oil like olive, castor or a very little bit of cream on your nail, then put a bandaid over it.


----------



## Karren (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the same problem and mine is caused my using my Blackberry so darn much! So do you text a lot? I solved my problem buy, after cleaning my nails with polish remover real good, putting a drop of superglue on the crack.. And then using Wet N Wild clear matte polish and nail strengther #201.. A couple coats.. And they both quit splitting..


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 19, 2009)

i think they make some kind of clear mending gel for your nails...check in the beauty section at the pharmacy...otherwise you might just have to stick a bandaid on it &amp; tough it out. hth. good luck!


----------



## J-Katt (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of your replies. I think I'm going to try the gel nail thing. I don't like wearing band aids on my hands...


----------



## DermaCaps (Feb 27, 2009)

I would apply a band-aid or some other kind of coverage to make sure the nail is not exposed to any further damage.


----------



## J-Katt (Feb 27, 2009)

You know, I've been putting Elizabeth Ardens 8 Hour Cream on it at night, and it seems to be healing. I read somewhere that a split nail needs moisture and to put vitamin E on it. The 8 Hour cream is awsome for my dry hands, so I thought I would try it on the nail. I'll have to wait a few more weeks until it grows out completely to know for sure.



I'll let you know.


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 27, 2009)

There are kits to help repair split nails. I think kit contains a glue and a material to stick onto the split nail so that it stops it splitting further. Go to a beauty cosmetics store and check out the section for false nails. It should be stocked there if they sell it. Good Luck!!


----------

